# tax deduction for management fees on apartment



## Nell.oc (10 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know if you can claim any kind of  tax deduction on the management fee we pay for apartments ?


----------



## Frasier (10 Dec 2008)

You certainly can for the refuse collection portion but the remainder is normally not deductible.


----------



## MaryBe (10 Dec 2008)

You can only claim management fees if you have a rented investment property.


----------



## Nell.oc (11 Dec 2008)

great thank you !


----------



## sandy2009 (21 Jan 2009)

its not only a rented property - it can be ownership too... 

u can get some tax relief - providing you are not in arrears and have been paying on time. 

see joan burtons statement:
With respect to management company fees, that part of the fees payable by residents to a management company in respect of such ‘service charges’ may, subject to the conditions outlined in the leaflet above, qualify for tax relief up to the €400 limit.

Unfortunately, the remaining elements of the management fees, such as payments towards the upkeep and maintenance of the property and payments towards a sinking fund do not qualify for tax relief.


----------



## geld (21 Jan 2009)

According to my tax consultant (clarified this with him recently) the entire management fee can be claimed for a rental property (if you own it and rent it out to someone else).
Refuse charges ONLY if you are an owner occupier (own it and living in it too).


----------

